# Gentoo in VMware Mouse probleme

## gEry

Hallo

Ich habe mein Gentoo von nem Notebook ge-tar-t und in ner vmware virtual machine entpackt.

Das System läuft soweit sauber. Auch das X startet zuverlässig.

Jedoch macht die Maus Probleme. Ich weiss nicht wieso,  sobald ich einen klick auf ein Fenster mache, wird es inaktiv anstatt aktiv für Keyboardeingabe. Ich benutze XFCE4, wenn ich einen Rechtsklich auf dem Desktop mache um das Menu aufzurufen, dann kommt die Auswahlliste immer ganz rechts unten auf dem Bildschirm anstatt dort wo ich den Mauszeiger habe. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Maus, die ich sehe, nicht die Maus ist, welche dem nun virtuellen Gentoo navigiert.

Ich habe vmware Driver für die Graphiccard und vmmouse sowie /dev/input/mouse0 angegeben in xorg.conf.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich kann ohne Maus so nicht arbeiten.

Vmware tools sind auch installiert. Jedoch manuel und nicht via emerge, weil meine VMware Fusion neuere VMwaretools hat als emerge im portage tree

Cheers,

pat

----------

## Gibheer

Ich hab bisher immer die Standardtreiber genommen und nie die vmware-tools, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen, wie gut die jetzt sind. Du kannst jedoch mal versuchen fuer deine Maus in der vmware die evdev Treiber zu nutzen. Ich hab weder in windows-host- noch Linux-host-linux-client umgebungen probleme gehabt, die Maus damit zu betreiben.

----------

## gEry

und welchen device hast du dann angegeben für die maus?

ps. atm ist host system ein Mac OS X... (10.5)

----------

## Gibheer

ich habe einfach das standard device angegeben /dev/input/mice

----------

## gEry

habe es getestet. geht bei mir auch nicht... bin echt am verzweifeln... ausser der maus geht alles. Sonst noch Ideen vorhanden?

----------

## Gibheer

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Warnungen in der Xorg.0.log bezueglich der Maus, egal bei welchem Treiber?

----------

## 69719

Bei mir läuft alles 1a ohne vmmouse und ohne den vmware-tools.

----------

## gEry

Ne, der Log meint nur, egal welcher Treiber, dass dieser successfully loaded wäre..

Ich habe eine Gentoo neuinstallation vorgenommen, auf mit den vmware treibern und tools. geht perfekt...

hätte nur gerne meine alte kiste transferiert gehabt...

----------

